# *-->Rod Limit Change On Lake Erie<--*



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello my name is Tony Gonzales and I would like to purpose a bit of change in Ohio for the Lake Erie Rod Limit from *2 Rods Per Person* to *3 Rods Per Person* and match with our Surrounding States and Provinces. But I will need your help.

I have spoken with Ohio ODNR Wildlife Officials who *Stand in Agreement* By Saying changing this issue is Very Possible and Well Within Reason. I have contacted multiple Out of State Wildlife Agencies for information on the effect of fish populations and any conflict since passing a *3 Rod Per Person* Law in their states, The overall consensus Being is that each one of these agencies and officials has seen a positive reaction to their entire State Fishery by bringing in an increase in Fishing Revenue and Fishing License sales which have continually improved every year.
The increase of a *3rd Rod Per Person* has not caused any residual or negative effects on fish populations due to Good Conservation Efforts, Increased Year Class Hatches, Daily Bag & Slot Limits. 

I believe 100% that with our collaborative effort and by the diligence of our fellow fisherman we can make a revision to a law that needs updated to *3 Rods Per Person*.

I respectfully request my fellow fishermen & women's support to help make this a reality. Thank You So Much 

Respectfully:
Tony Gonzales
(419)-656-7898


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Why just Lake Erie? What about the rest of us who want it in other parts of the state?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Hello I'm Tony Gonzales from the Facebook Page Walleye Fever. I would like to purpose a bit of change in Ohio for the Lake Erie Rod Limit from *2 Per Person* to *3 Per Person* to match with our Surrounding States and Provinces. But I will need help. I am willing to do what it takes and meet with whoever I need in order to make this a reality.
> I believe 100% that with our collaborative effort and by the diligence of our fellow fisherman we can make a revision to a law that needs updated to allow fishermen to use 3 Rods Per Person instead of our current 2 Rods Per Person Law.
> 
> I respectfully request your knowledge and Opinions. To make this a reality we need the support of our fellow fishermen & women to help make this change.
> ...


Show me a video of someone reeling in three rods at once, heck even two for that matter. Why do you think 3 rods are necessary?


----------



## redfish1 (Aug 27, 2011)

3 rods rule rules !!!!


----------



## redfish1 (Aug 27, 2011)

you can use 3 rods in mich !!!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I dont really care if it stays at two or changes to three. Sure having a couple extra rods out would be nice sometimes but i really dont see a need for it


----------



## Eye-problems (Jan 30, 2016)

This will really benefit trollers.. I don't see a issue with it state wide but I will support it either way. The limit is the limit what's it matter if you do it with 2 rods or 3 rods? Heck sometimes you couldn't do it if you were allowed 20 rods! This will benefit anyone from the weekend angler, tourney fisherman and the small boats charter guys like myself. It would be nice to run another rod per person just to have different lure choices out to locate fish for a Up coming tourney or charter.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Walleye fever just opened Pandora's box and doesn't even know it! Three rods would be fine by me, but it has been tried before.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ranting on a forum doesn't accomplish anything. It takes more than being a keyboard commando to get change in the legislature. So far there is nothing to indicate that a serious movement exists.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I would support the three rod idea for solo anglers or up to 2 people on a boat . It would be a benefit for guys trolling that's about it. I know guys that won't head to the big pond without 3 or more guys , that may encourage more participation.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Jada do you troll with 1 rod or 2? When shorefishing for catfish do you use 1 rod or 2 ? It obviously just increases your chances with more opportunities. Why do captains put 2 rods out for everyone on board, because it increases their chances. What's any drawbacks to increasing the number? Right now I can have 3 hooks per line anyway ,why not be allowed to bluegill fish with 3 single pinmams .


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

All for it,I'll just get more sheepshead


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

do we really need to be able to cover every possible square foot of water ... on Erie, how can you run more than 2 rods, it's crazy, you only got 2 arms ... ever try to perch fish when they're biting?? you can barely keep up w/1 rod, 2 is a real challenge ... if they're not biting you could have 5 rods out and it wouldn't matter ... do we really need to be able to troll the width of a football field??? the Amish might like it but give me a break, it's called SPORTFISHING people ...


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm game for it. Owning a small boat that only fish 2 people having that extra rod out while trying to figure out a program would help cut the time down.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm all In for it, helps you find the active fish quicker. Limits not changing, and you DON'T have to fish 3 rods if you don't want to


----------



## redfish1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree !!!!!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

3 rods per person fishing for cats would be a good thing. gives a person options to fish 1, 2, or 3 rods. ky and wv have unlimited. count me in.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I always use 8 plus rods for catfish on the ohio river and there's nothing complicated about it. It makes fishing a lot more interesting that's for sure. You just have to be creative with placement. Before anyone starts saying I'm not allowed to do that legally, well.. I'm not breaking any laws I promise you that. I also always catch and release all blues and flatheads so it don't hurt nothing but few sore fish mouths. Unfortunately some don't practice catch and release so it could be devastating to smaller rivers, not that I have a problem with people eating smaller fish, or any fish for that matter, its the selling of trophy cats to pay lakes that's the problem around here. I cant see ohio ever changing its law to 3 rods though but good luck.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Opposed to the 3 rod proposal, Erie or inland


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Kind how many rods do you run when you go to NY?


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Would like to see it removed or changed statewide, as I would love to spider rig for crappie. Ive never understood the disparity between ice and open water fishing....I can have 6 tip ups and 2 rods on the ice, but only 2 rods on open water? So far as catchable fish, a limit is a limit. Down south I fish two live bait rods on planer boards and cast a topwater for stripes, but I can still only take 2 fish for my limit.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

miked913 said:


> Kind how many rods do you run when you go to NY?


5 the majority of the time sometimes 6, always 3 guys


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Nothing sparks up a good white bass slaughter like more rods. It would help shops sell more equipment. In a 20' boat I usually pull a max of 6 rods... I might bump up to 8, but risk vs reward... charter boats would rejoice.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

If we as sportsmen can't agree that it would be good for the sport in many ways how could we possibly construe this notion to the powers that be??? Heck you can show a picture of a rock on here and get 4 different answers to what it is and 3 of them would be people who are pi$$ed off about something about it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There will be many, me included, that don't believe it would be good for the sport in any way.

I may be in the minority overall with my beliefs but that is OK


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we have had a 3 rod limit in Indiana for many yrs. and it hasn't hurt anything. I usually only use 2 or 3 rods each when trolling on inland lakes with 2 guys and 2 rods each if there is 3 of us. but a total of 6 rods even if there's 5 guys in the boat. now for drift fishing for crappie I use 3 rods and let the other people in the boat decide for themselves how many rods they use. and the same with cat fishing i'll start with 3 rods and if its a hot bite i'll drop back to 2 rods. just because its legal to use 3 rods doesn't mean you have to use 3 rods. when I'm casting I only need 1 rod. but for other fishing I like having a choice.

I'm all for a 3 rod limit in ohio.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't see how a three rod limit would hurt anything as long as the bag limit wasn't increased.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Lundy said:


> There will be many, me included, that don't believe it would be good for the sport in any way.
> 
> I may be in the minority overall with my beliefs but that is OK


I'm with you Lundy, no reason for 3 rods, 2's enough.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

So Lundy when you go to NY you always run 2 or less rods per person?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

HookSet Harvey said:


> I'm game for it. Owning a small boat that only fish 2 people having that extra rod out while trying to figure out a program would help cut the time down.


This^ It can be handy when trying to figure out what the fish want. Then, once you get a program figured out you can fish 3 rods, or 2 or 1 if you want. 

They have the 3 rod rule on Pymatuning since the regs there are kind of a hybrid of PA and Ohio regs. I myself can't handle 3 rods at once. I can't tell you how many times, at Pymie no less, when we'd get it figured out and I'd hook a fish, get it half way back to the boat and the other pole starts dancing! Try as I might I almost never catch both fish. 

I don't have a problem with 3 rods. I really don't think it will make that big a difference.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Don't see how a three rod limit would hurt anything as long as the bag limit wasn't increased.


So what your actually saying is that you have a better chance of maxing out every time you fish with 3 rods? More rods in the water means more strikes, means more fish every time for everybody. Is that what you really want,? because I see no real reason for 3 more hooks.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

we have tried many times to get it done for the Ohio Riverand us catfish guys who basically only troll and drift are all for it, every catfish guy in Ohio buys a Ky Out of state License so we can fish unlimited rods, Ive fished many tournaments on the Ohio with 14 rods ( 2 folks) never a problem managing them but I think the difference here is that with the lack of catfish left on the Ohio River, we really do need that many poles out for 8 hrs to on a good day, get 5 fish in the boat, yeah, its really that bad a lot of times. 3 years ago I went 11 trips to the Ohio River and had 2 bites in the boat. Rant over, Id still love to see 3 ( or more) statewide like every state around us. PA, WV,KY Ind, Mich


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Never in the 67 years since I first carried a hand me down steel rod to the river have I thought about how many fish I would catch or for that matter was it ever important. I still mostly fish with one rod and I prefer drifting and casting over trolling because it's me just relaxing and doing what I like to do. If you are in a hurry and want to catch as many fish as you can in the shortest possible time, then I guess the more lines in the water theory works to do that. But if I had to keep up with three rods it would become work and would absolutely not be the reason I fish in the first place.
But hey, that's just me, and everyone is different and do things for different reasons.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I see plenty of pros being mentioned for it. The naysayers have yet to mention why it is a bad idea!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> So what your actually saying is that you have a better chance of maxing out every time you fish with 3 rods? More rods in the water means more strikes, means more fish every time for everybody. Is that what you really want,? because I see no real reason for 3 more hooks.


You make a good point Pops. I guess the overall thing to consider is whether or not three over two would negatively impact Erie to the point that Erie couldn't sustain its population. And that's a call well beyond my knowledge.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I think a lot of it depends on the species you're after and the body of water. When using big baits catfishing on big water like the Ohio 2 rods can get pretty boring. That's why getting a West Virginia non resident license for $50 is a bargain and sure keeps you a little more occupied. It definitely gives one a little more hope. Now bank fishing in a lake for channel cats 2 rods is more than enough to stay busy plus you're not hogging up the limited space. I agree with the limit is a limit on the fish argument also. WV does have rod limits on certain places like some trout streams which I totally understand. If ohio did raise rod limits I could see how bank fishing where space is limited with heavy fishing like a spillway could be an issue vs. off a boat.


----------



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

From what I understand the idea of only using two rods is space. For example, three guys can set 9 tip ups resulting less fishing water. Or a person w three rods takes up more space on a pier. There is no science that suggests a third rod hurts fish population , so most states changed the law. 

I am a troller, so I would support the 3rd rod. I am also from Michigan so you all can say, "stay out of ohio politics." Since the rod change, it has been a non issue in Michigan. 

We like to fight over the purity of flies only water and chumming. Also, salmon planting.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

miked913 said:


> So Lundy when you go to NY you always run 2 or less rods per person?


yes


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I have no idea why Ohio can't change to three rods.. i don't see how anything would really change..
I find the whole discussion funny because it vaguely reminds me of the gun arguments on Facebook ... you've got all the anti's out there screaming...." why do you need that much power, why do you need that many bullets".... next thing you know we are going to be accused of "assault fishing" with 3 rods....LOL


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

When I fish 90% of the time it's me & my wife on lake Erie, it's a 1-2hr drive depending on where we go so that's an average of $50 in the truck then troll say 8 hrs that's another $50, I buy worms $20, a few of the days hottest baits another $25 plus lunch and cold drinks another $25. So we're up to $170 or so per trip last year I only made it up 42 times so that's a little over $7000 not counting licenses, insurance, the 3 new batteries I needed and some other repairs, a ton of tackle Everytime I drive by Mark's bait or the occasional hotel room. You're gosh darn tooting I would love to be able to run 2 more rods to HELP figure out a program. And no I don't keep all those fish in fact we probably let more walleyes go in a season than a lot of guys catch. If it's a space thing then just limit it to boat fishing pretty simple wording.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

By using another rod is like another person fishing. The more rods in the water, the better chance you have to take fish. This has nothing to do with more power or more bullets, apples and oranges. Imagine a charter boat with 6 people on board.. thats 21 rods fishing including the skippers 3, thats ridiculous besides a big herkin mess if you drag a fish or 2. You people can do better chasing the netting argument. Even the states down south are changing the daily creel to 20 crappie fishing all those rods, wonder why that is??


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree 100% especially for the boater's. The money spent on gear and gas and trying to locate those walleyes 10 to 20 miles away!!! Still your taking the daily limit.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Mike you really need to get the queen a Pjug so you can get you a lightweight aluminum boat. Lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

just a joke pops... relax


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Larry your right but my 1 vote to her 2....I lose every time, I just do what I gotta do to fish


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

2 per person is plenty, most of you guys can't keep 1 rod per person in the water fishing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Chillaxin1 said:


> I see plenty of pros being mentioned for it. The naysayers have yet to mention why it is a bad idea!!


Just my opinion, nothing more, but I oppose it for the same reason I do not favor deer drives. It is a disappropriate utilization of the resource. Limits are set with the realization that limits will not be achieved every fishing trip. if they were the limits would require reduction.

To me it also begs the question, does anyone really need 3 rods to catch walleye on lake Erie? Lake Erie is a tremendous fishery and makes very average fishermen look like experts today with them only using two rods. Does someone really need 3 rods or just want 3 rods to make it even easier for them? 

What I think I have read from proponents is the convenience it would add, faster limits, easier to find a program, more efficient pre-fishing for a tourney, etc, etc. Did I miss some? 

Poster asked for opinions, I gave mine.

In the end in really doesn't matter what I think, my opinion is no more valuable than anyone else. The proposal will flourish or die like previous attempts no matter my personal opinion and I'm fine with the results either way.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Got a good point mike.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> By using another rod is like another person fishing. The more rods in the water, the better chance you have to take fish. This has nothing to do with more power or more bullets, apples and oranges. Imagine a charter boat with 6 people on board.. thats 21 rods fishing including the skippers 3, thats ridiculous besides a big herkin mess if you drag a fish or 2. You people can do better chasing the netting argument. Even the states down south are changing the daily creel to 20 crappie fishing all those rods, wonder why that is??


Well Pops...I look for this thread to go just about the same as the one that was on the deer hunting forum about Ohio's excessive deer bag limits and whether yotes affect the deer herd... Straight down the toilet.
And in the end...the only thing that will be accomplished is a few members with that 'butthurt' feeling and not a single opinion changed.
I will say this...it doesn't really matter what people spend to make an Erie trip and it doesn't really matter the time it takes to get to Erie or the hardships for making the trip. All that really matters is the affect of any kind of change on the fishery that's important. That trumps anything else. If it doesn't negatively affect the fishery...go for it. But if it does, don't make the change.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> we have tried many times to get it done for the Ohio Riverand us catfish guys who basically only troll and drift are all for it, every catfish guy in Ohio buys a Ky Out of state License so we can fish unlimited rods, Ive fished many tournaments on the Ohio with 14 rods ( 2 folks) never a problem managing them but I think the difference here is that with the lack of catfish left on the Ohio River, we really do need that many poles out for 8 hrs to on a good day, get 5 fish in the boat, yeah, its really that bad a lot of times. 3 years ago I went 11 trips to the Ohio River and had 2 bites in the boat. Rant over, Id still love to see 3 ( or more) statewide like every state around us. PA, WV,KY Ind, Mich


Do you think the 7 rods per angler is the reason that there are so few catfish left in the Ohio River? I have no idea as I have never fished in that river.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Do you think the 7 rods per angler is the reason that there are so few catfish left in the Ohio River? I have no idea as I have never fished in that river.


...or is it the fact that the fish are being netted out of the river???


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Fastwater, I think we think a lot alike and I do wish all you fishermen the best year yet in your adventures. I just think by adding the extra rod it will impact the numbers on creel limits taken in total by the end of the year, especially in the smaller inland lakes. I visit other forums where guys fish no-limit lakes and post a picture of a catch which I look at as over-harvest by a brother sportsman. To me that's not being a sportsman, that's being destructive and abusive to the population of the fishery and it's perfectly legal. I know that person could possibly fish every day with the same results but do you think it's abuse or good sportsmanship? I've spent 67 glorious years on this planet and hunted and fished all my life, and yes, I've seen a major decline in the wildlife in this state as well as others. You hear the stories "back in the day", I know you have, we all have. Also to me its NOT a money thing, because if it was I probably shouldn't be doing it. Do I fish for limits, NO, I fish because I love it and love a meal or 2 a month. I don't need another rod to enjoy what I have left of the hobby I love. Think of it this way, by adding another rod your increasing the fishing pressure by 50%, think about it, that's a huge number my friends.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Read the updated version above and understand this is not just a ranting this is 100% legitimate and a lot of work, time, and effort are being put forward to benefit Fisherman and women state wide. I am not doing this for money I'm not getting paid for this I just want to make a difference and an important change for the this sport. I have lived here in Ohio all my life and fishing for over 30yrs, I love this Lake and this sport


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

What was considered as a decline in fish populations was caused by over netting and zebra mussels invasion of the lake which caused a huge change in the lake and water clarity. It took awhile for the fishing to adapt to the changing water conditions of the lake. But Now look at how she is rebuilding and rebounding. Once again the walleye were always there they just went to deeper water to adjust to the conditions that were there


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree 100% for 3 rod limit. The money spent gear and boats. Your fishing 8 hours or more trying like hell to locate those walleye's. Boating all over Lake Erie running 10 to 20 miles. And you are only taking limit.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Please Share this post and let's get this ball roll in a positive direction


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I use 4 every chance I get


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Please Share this post and let's get this ball roll in a positive direction


But Popspastime does make a good point about the increase in fish being taken if three rods are allowed.
And...is there any documented proof that going to three rods wouldn't adversely affect the fishery? Or has there even been a documented study on the subject or discussion about the topic from those that study the Erie fishery for a living?
IMO, your quest would be much more successful if you had some documented proof that the increased take from Erie wouldn't adversely affect it and that research came from a marine biologist that has researched the topic specific to Erie.
To be truthful, without that research, trying to get the three rod idea passed is going to be taken by some as kind of a selfish endeavor in regards to the longevity of the quality of fishery we want in Erie for the future. If you read some of the posts here, it's easy to see that many want the increase and cite nothing other than how much it costs to go to Erie and fish. In other words, they seem to want more for the $ spent for the trip without regards to the possibilty of hurting the fishery. Would seem different if it was stated the cost to make the trip AND citing documented research saying it wouldn't hurt anything.
One thing for sure, the aquatic balance of Erie doesn't really care about the $ amount we spend to enjoy what it offers, but it sure cares about the regulations that governs its balance. There's some things in Mother Nature $ can't fix...but it sure can hurt.


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Richman said:


> Would like to see it removed or changed statewide, as I would love to spider rig for crappie. Ive never understood the disparity between ice and open water fishing....I can have 6 tip ups and 2 rods on the ice, but only 2 rods on open water? So far as catchable fish, a limit is a limit. Down south I fish two live bait rods on planer boards and cast a topwater for stripes, but I can still only take 2 fish for my limit.


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Richman said:


> Would like to see it removed or changed statewide, as I would love to spider rig for crappie. Ive never understood the disparity between ice and open water fishing....I can have 6 tip ups and 2 rods on the ice, but only 2 rods on open water? So far as catchable fish, a limit is a limit. Down south I fish two live bait rods on planer boards and cast a topwater for stripes, but I can still only take 2 fish for my limit.


Ohio is worried about people who don't have licenses standing next to people with multiple poles and acting like they weren't fishing, it's b.s I asked a wildlife officer and this is what he told me. I lived in Florida a long time and we can use as many rods as we can handle . Fresh or salt water, when we troll we need a spread


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

fastwater said:


> But Popspastime does make a good point about the increase in fish being taken if three rods are allowed.
> And...is there any documented proof that going to three rods wouldn't adversely affect the fishery? Or has there even been a documented study on the subject or discussion about the topic from those that study the Erie fishery for a living?
> IMO, your quest would be much more successful if you had some documented proof that the increased take from Erie wouldn't adversely affect it and that research came from a marine biologist that has researched the topic specific to Erie.
> To be truthful, without that research, trying to get the three rod idea passed is going to be taken by some as kind of a selfish endeavor in regards to the longevity of the quality of fishery we want in Erie for the future. If you read some of the posts here, it's easy to see that many want the increase and cite nothing other than how much it costs to go to Erie and fish. In other words, they seem to want more for the $ spent for the trip without regards to the possibilty of hurting the fishery. Would seem different if it was stated the cost to make the trip AND citing documented research saying it wouldn't hurt anything.
> One thing for sure, the aquatic balance of Erie doesn't really care about the $ amount we spend to enjoy what it offers, but it sure cares about the regulations that governs its balance. There's some things in Mother Nature $ can't fix...but it sure can hurt.


Has nothing to do with increase fish take , there are still limits! It's about being able to troll a spread that gives a person who is fishing solo a chance at locating fish! If we have a planer mast on our boat with planer boards what use would using them serve with 2 rods?


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

miked913 said:


> When I fish 90% of the time it's me & my wife on lake Erie, it's a 1-2hr drive depending on where we go so that's an average of $50 in the truck then troll say 8 hrs that's another $50, I buy worms $20, a few of the days hottest baits another $25 plus lunch and cold drinks another $25. So we're up to $170 or so per trip last year I only made it up 42 times so that's a little over $7000 not counting licenses, insurance, the 3 new batteries I needed and some other repairs, a ton of tackle Everytime I drive by Mark's bait or the occasional hotel room. You're gosh darn tooting I would love to be able to run 2 more rods to HELP figure out a program. And no I don't keep all those fish in fact we probably let more walleyes go in a season than a lot of guys catch. If it's a space thing then just limit it to boat fishing pretty simple wording.


Has nothing to do with multiple poles , a wildlife officer told me that they only really enforce it if unlicensed fisherman are in the area . They are worried as Ohio always is about$$$ and someone trying to fish with a person who doesn't have a license with multiple poles


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

fastwater said:


> You make a good point Pops. I guess the overall thing to consider is whether or not three over two would negatively impact Erie to the point that Erie couldn't sustain its population. And that's a call well beyond my knowledge.


You can troll with a hundred poles and not find a walleye , the limit is the limit 6 fish is 6 fish


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Popspastime said:


> So what your actually saying is that you have a better chance of maxing out every time you fish with 3 rods? More rods in the water means more strikes, means more fish every time for everybody. Is that what you really want,? because I see no real reason for 3 more hooks.


Trolling requires locating fish , with crappie or walleye 10 ft can be a huge difference , we all dream of a day with 6 poles going off at once , but that chance of that happening is 1 out of every 50 days fishing . The limit is 6 fish period for walleye .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Jay bird said:


> You can troll with a hundred poles and not find a walleye , the limit is the limit 6 fish is 6 fish


Okay, using that logic, let's go to one pole. Cause if ya find a school of them with one rig, it won't take long to catch six anyways.
Pops point was(and is a valid one) is the more hooks you have in the water the more it increases the chances of limiting or at least catching more. Not just every now and again, but every time we're out there. However you dice it, that increases taken fish.


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Okay, using that logic, let's go to one pole. Cause if ya find a school of them with one rig, it won't take long to catch six anyways.
> Pops point was(and is a valid one) is the more hooks you have in the water the more it increases the chances of limiting or at least catching more. Not just every now and again, but every time we're out there. However you dice it, that increases taken fish.


Never it increases efficiency and is better for the environment cause we're not blowin fifteen extra gallons of gas trying to cover more are a , and our wives aren't pissed because our fishing trips are 8 hours shorter. We aren't also clogging up the mayhem at the dumping grounds by looping one hundred times instead of 10 cause we can use planer boards , and spread 60 ft.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Jay bird said:


> Never it increases efficiency and is better for the environment cause we're not blowin fifteen extra gallons of gas trying to cover more are a , and our wives aren't pissed because our fishing trips are 8 hours shorter. We aren't also clogging up the mayhem at the dumping grounds by looping one hundred times instead of 10 cause we can use planer boards , and spread 60 ft.


And increasing efficiency doesnt it also increase the chance of limiting more often. I'm sure there's days out there that fishing with two rods it takes all day to catch a limit. Sometimes the limit Isnt caught at all. Maybe with three rods a boat can do it in 5-6hrs...maybe 8. But fishing more lines equates to chances of more fish. What about this ...fishing is hot so a boat goes out and gets a limit of 6 per person in two hrs., runs in and back out for another limit? Now I'm not saying that can't happen with two rods but if the fish are hitting it can be accomplished faster the more hooks in the water.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im all for 3 or more rods


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohio doesn't come close to reaching it's Total Allowable Catch (TAC) on Erie walleye. I doubt going to 3 rods per person is gonna make much of a change to that fact. If using two or one rod each makes you more of a fishing purist then do it your way.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Can't wait to have them change it to 3 rods so I can see all the posts pop up about wanting 4!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I like the idea of 3 rods but *I also like the idea of lower limits to go along with it if needed*.
All you guys arguing it won't make a difference because a limit is a limit are kidding yourselves. The whole argument of adding the 3rd rod is to allow you a better chance to catch more fish. Everyone likes catching fish, that's why we go fishing in the 1st place.
If it's all about being able to catch a limit quicker then lowering the limit to 4 would accomplish the same thing but I don't see anyone arguing that.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Please Share this post and let's get this ball roll in a positive direction


What are you doing about it besides flood the internet with forum posts?

Of all the serious issues facing the State, this has to rank somewhere just above "nobody gives a flip".


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

That's foolish kagee. It obviously stirred interest here . Someone gives a flip.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Delicate balance that lake. Ohio seems to manage it fairly well. I wouldn't be opposed as long as Ohio reserves the right to re-evaluate.
As the guy running the boat I have plenty to do with two rods out though.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

As a Crappie guy who likes to troll in the Summer, running 3 or 6 rods would cover more area, plus the sales of additional tackle would benefit the state. If the creel limits go unchanged I would be for the proposal.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

3 rods is a great idea. To be honest the last few summers I have spent less time in conny and bula and more time on the PA side because with 2 guys I can run a 6 rod program, or 8 rods with 3 guys. Easier to dial in scattered fish in the central basin.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Chillaxin1 said:


> That's foolish kagee. It obviously stirred interest here . Someone gives a flip.


Whoopee. 50 guys on a forum post their selfish interests. Regardless, you missed the point. With _ALL_ of the issues facing the ODNR today, where do you think allowing 3 poles ranks in importance to them? Has to rank somewhere just above "nobody gives a flip". The "nobody" being state regulators.

What's foolish is talking about the topic over and over and over again on an internet forum and expecting things to change. What have YOU done to implement change??? What is anyone doing? Starting a rant 2 or 3 times a year on an internet forum won't make any difference
when it comes to changing the regulations.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Last time I looked. In fishing WHERE is a heck of a lot more important than HOW. In that if you are fishing in a part of any lake devoid of fish. 300 rods would not help.

If they passed a law FORCING you to use 3 rods. I could understand the opposition. To automatically assume one will catch more fish is nonsense. If you are sitting in a deer stand with two weapons. Does it mean you double your chances of getting a deer ?

A three rod limit would give the average angler more versatility. If on any given day and any given situation anglers would adjust. The rods being used on that particular excursion. A perch angler on a hot bite sees no reason for any more than one rod. While some weekend warrior trolling for walleye might wish for a six rod limit.

I have fished in states which have no limit on rods. I found out for an average action day. Five was my comfort level. The more the action increased the comfort level drifted down to two. Some days even one. At least I had the FREEDOM to decide. To fit what I felt most comfortable and most enjoyable.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> I like the idea of 3 rods but *I also like the idea of lower limits to go along with it if needed*.
> All you guys arguing it won't make a difference because a limit is a limit are kidding yourselves. The whole argument of adding the 3rd rod is to allow you a better chance to catch more fish. Everyone likes catching fish, that's why we go fishing in the 1st place.
> If it's all about being able to catch a limit quicker then lowering the limit to 4 would accomplish the same thing but I don't see anyone arguing that.


my seminents exactly,,,,,,,good fishing


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

This isn't new...this debate has gone on for a long, long time. So now you're upset because everyone doesn't think OMG this mike guy has such a new great idea we all have to jump to make it happen for him or we're a " bunch of old guys incapable of making change".
I think this bunch of old guys are the ones who wanted Sunday hunting so you may have to come up with something new. You may want to check to see who opposed it.
You asked for opinions...you got them.

Dang young whippersnappers


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

baitguy said:


> do we really need to be able to cover every possible square foot of water ... on Erie, how can you run more than 2 rods, it's crazy, you only got 2 arms ... ever try to perch fish when they're biting?? you can barely keep up w/1 rod, 2 is a real challenge ... if they're not biting you could have 5 rods out and it wouldn't matter ... do we really need to be able to troll the width of a football field??? the Amish might like it but give me a break, it's called SPORTFISHING people ...


When I saugeye fish Indian lake , I usually throw a a rod out with a bobber and minnow under it for crappie and saugeyes. I cast and retrieve the other rod. Quite simple process and usually have a good mixed bag of fish. Last year I caught quite a few saugeye with bobber and leeches, minnows and red worms!


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

pelagic said:


> 3 rods is a great idea. To be honest the last few summers I have spent less time in conny and bula and more time on the PA side because with 2 guys I can run a 6 rod program, or 8 rods with 3 guys. Easier to dial in scattered fish in the central basin.


As a guy from pa who fishes the same area, it'd be nice to not have to figure out if I'm over the border or not, and whether I need to pull a rod or 2.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Hello my name is Tony Gonzales and I would like to purpose a bit of change in Ohio for the Lake Erie Rod Limit from *2 Rods Per Person* to *3 Rods Per Person* and match with our Surrounding States and Provinces. But I will need your help.
> 
> I have spoken with Ohio ODNR Wildlife Officials who *Stand in Agreement* By Saying changing this issue is Very Possible and Well Within Reason. I have contacted multiple Out of State Wildlife Agencies for information on the effect of fish populations and any conflict since passing a *3 Rod Per Person* Law in their states, The overall consensus Being is that each one of these agencies and officials has seen a positive reaction to their entire State Fishery by bringing in an increase in Fishing Revenue and Fishing License sales which have continually improved every year.
> The increase of a *3rd Rod Per Person* has not caused any residual or negative effects on fish populations due to Good Conservation Efforts, Increased Year Class Hatches, Daily Bag & Slot Limits.
> ...


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Tony how can people outside of this "ogf" world support this as well. ? I know a handful of people that don't get on here or Facebook but would like to support the change as well. If there's a way The petition could be a public site I think that's a good idea. There's plenty of young woopersnappers that haven't caved to the Facebook world that would like to support this. Pm me if I could help you out in any way.


----------



## redfish1 (Aug 27, 2011)

SOME GUYS CAN HANDLE 3 RODS SOME CANT THEN JUST USE 1 OR 2 RODS I LIKE THE 3 ROD RULE !!!!!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

I never remember ohio coming close to TAK, and I don't think they would set the total allowable catch if met or exceeded a little to harm the fishery. The TAK for all the states and Ontario if met would still be a small percentage of the estmated population of walleye. There not going to say your allowed 75% of the fish in one year. And with 3 rods I doubt we would get our share of the TAK.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

I spoke with ODNR Officials and they relayed to me the 2 rod per man rule was made a very long time ago before any of the newer methods of fishing were available. So back then there was no rod limit until a fisherman kept getting caught fishing with their friends and not having a fishing license the guy that did have a fishing license would claim that he was the only one fishing with all of their rods. 

So to alleviate that issue they figured out away to keep that from happening again by imposing a 2 rod limit per person, kind of a 2 arms 2 rods approach.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Chillaxin1 said:


> Tony how can people outside of this "ogf" world support this as well. ? I know a handful of people that don't get on here or Facebook but would like to support the change as well. If there's a way The petition could be a public site I think that's a good idea. There's plenty of young woopersnappers that haven't caved to the Facebook world that would like to support this. Pm me if I could help you out in any way.



Have them contact their district ODNR Office. Mine is in Findlay and last year when this debate was taking place and it was suggested they contact the district offices no one showed up during the open house. At least not in Findlay, Ohio. For or against everyone who has a dog in this hunt should voice their opinions at the proper agency and quit beating everyone who disagrees over the head with their keyboards. There is only one way to either garner the change to 3 rods or to keep it the same. That is thru the proper authorities who actually make these decisions.

I have seen no where in this debate where it suggested that it would be a legal requirement to fish with 3 rods if enacted but I have read posts that most likely make the assumption that if 3 rods are allowed everyone would be using 3 rods.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

One thing I can guarantee, it gives the guys that I see using three rods illegally to now use four. Everywhere I go, from Erie to portage lakes to Berlin, I see someone breaking the law. NOW, on the flip side, I catch more fish with my one or two pole than they do with their three


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am opposed to this big time. 

You all are putting WAY to much faith in the DOW to set and adhere to logical bag limits. Deer hunters put their trust in the DOW to regulate by limits when opportunity was massively increased and the result was a deer population that was hammered (especially on public land).

I've already seen one person mention needing to use 14 rods to have a decent chance at catfish on the Ohio River. Wow! How's about we employ a little conservation so that catching a fish doesn't require increasing opportunity by more than 10 fold? Let's get the population up, then folks couldn't care less about 2 rods or 14. 

If opportunity isn't a big deal, then why can't we use rapala's during the walleye run? or 3 jigs on 1 fishing line? 

Maybe for the majority of Ohio's anglers three rods wouldn't make much of a negative impact. However, I see no scenario where allowing 3 rods makes any kind of a positive impact in regards to fish populations and sustaining the future of Ohio's fisheries.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

How about outlawing poles altogether ? Would that help increase the fish populations ? If that doesn't work maybe we can ban boats. I see no one wants to tackle my analogy about two firearms in your deer stand increasing your chances.

Plain and simple other states that have gone to a more than two limit. I have seen no negative impacts stated anywhere. Why would Ohio be any different ?

By the way SNAGGERS use only one rod. Does that make them more ethical than anyone fishing Pymatuning and using three rods ?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

And another thing, I know this will upset some, but a lot of the states like Michigan that have three rods, their stocking and upkeeps on the lakes are better than Ohios.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

papaperch said:


> How about outlawing poles altogether ? Would that help increase the fish populations ? If that doesn't work maybe we can ban boats. I see no one wants to tackle my analogy about two firearms in your deer stand increasing your chances.
> 
> Plain and simple other states that have gone to a more than two limit. I have seen no negative impacts stated anywhere. Why would Ohio be any different ?
> 
> By the way SNAGGERS use only one rod. Does that make them more ethical than anyone fishing Pymatuning and using three rods ?


No argument here. No fishing in Ohio for 1 year, or 2 if that's what it takes. Ban boats from Erie for 2 years and see how your walleye fishing is! 

Also, TAC quota is a joke. You should see all the dead walleye the commercial netters throw back into the lake dead. Yeah, TAC will save the fishery. Give me a break.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Well I see sarcasm is not appreciated here. But you won't respond directly to post something where other states have noticed a detrimental effect since endorsing more than two rods. A closed mind is like a closed wallet. No one benefits from either.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

This got derailed pretty quick. It's funny that it's always the same people with their way or the highway oppinions. If I call out stubborn old guys it's not a person, I am 45 with a 3 year grand kid. It's the type of person or persons, we all know them work with them whatever. The ones who hate everything, any new idea just because and the more wrong they are about things the madder they get. We are one of the few states with this 2 rod rule, it's a fact that fish are still present even in the states with no rod restrictions. The sun will still come up tomorrow and I'll still be fishing this weekend with my 2 rods hoping for a 3rd. If someone does get this as far as a petition I would love to sign it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Again...





fastwater said:


> Well Pops...I look for this thread to go just about the same as the one that was on the deer hunting forum about Ohio's excessive deer bag limits and whether yotes affect the deer herd... Straight down the toilet.
> And in the end...the only thing that will be accomplished is a few members with that 'butthurt' feeling and not a single opinion changed.
> I will say this...it doesn't really matter what people spend to make an Erie trip and it doesn't really matter the time it takes to get to Erie or the hardships for making the trip. All that really matters is the affect of any kind of change on the fishery that's important. That trumps anything else. If it doesn't negatively affect the fishery...go for it. But if it does, don't make the change.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Reopened this...play nice fellas.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Please Be Respectful*. Gentleman first and foremost Be Respectful of each other and understand we don't want to see you bashing each other over opinions and fishing tactics. I expect mixed emotions and feelings about this post, but that's not going to stop me from focusing on the issue at hand, we are all adults here and can manage to communicate respectfully. If you have any issues with this post or with to Help get this rolling then get ahold of me at 419-656-7898 Tony Gonzales. I refuse to let someones negativity or bad comments derail me or the task at hand.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

miked913 said:


> This got derailed pretty quick. It's funny that it's always the same people with their way or the highway oppinions. If I call out stubborn old guys it's not a person, I am 45 with a 3 year grand kid. It's the type of person or persons, we all know them work with them whatever. The ones who hate everything, any new idea just because and the more wrong they are about things the madder they get. We are one of the few states with this 2 rod rule, it's a fact that fish are still present even in the states with no rod restrictions. The sun will still come up tomorrow and I'll still be fishing this weekend with my 2 rods hoping for a 3rd. If someone does get this as far as a petition I would love to sign it.


This is moving forward 100%


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> This is moving forward 100%


I expected a knee jerk reaction to this post but it's just silly how people bash on each other over petty things. I had one gentleman last night email me and say by adding a third rod it would really affect the fishing in the lake and he doesn't believe that it's a good idea BUT this gentleman doesn't fish in the lake he lives 50 miles away from the lake and fishes in a creek and river near his area.. . My point being that a lot of these people that are saying this is a bad idea hardly even fish here or hate it when they see guys trolling and putting fish in the boat.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Again GENTLEMAN PLEASE BE RESPECTFUL of one another , if you need anymore information on this matter, and when we are meeting with ODNR Officials feel free to contact me at 419-656-7898 Tony Gonzales


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

it was very surprising that it was some of the ogf "staff members" that was poking the bear with his comments - i would totally support this change but it would have to be for the whole state, not just lake erie


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

It would be for the whole state


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

All Thumbs said:


> it was very surprising that it was some of the ogf "staff members" that was poking the bear with his comments - i would totally support this change but it would have to be for the whole state, not just lake erie


I seen your comment and just to let you know this change would be for the entire state fishery I appreciate your support and please share this post and tag or #ODNR #StateOfOhioWildlife.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> Reopened this...play nice fellas.


Respect fully and wholeheartedly Thank you shake down I appreciate you were reopening this post for discussion I totally agree that us fisherman need to be respectful of one another and learn a better way to debate with each other


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> It would be for the whole state


 The very reason the implementation of this change needs to be backed up with studies as to whether or not the new change would adversely affect Ohio's fishery. Ultimately, we're not just talking about Erie. Which makes the email you were sent the other night a valid one. Even if just making the changes for Erie, is there any documented studies verifying the pro or con affects of the change? Most every current study I have read on Erie states that the lake is, and has been holding at a good 'maintenance level' as it is.

Again, post #35


fastwater said:


> You make a good point Pops. I guess the overall thing to consider is whether or not three over two would negatively impact Erie to the point that Erie couldn't sustain its population. And that's a call well beyond my knowledge.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

a limet is a limet on fish....as long as there are no casulties of war in the fish dept ( no explosives fastwater)  3 rods won't hurt


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> a limet is a limet on fish....as long as there are no casulties of war in the fish dept ( no explosives fastwater)  3 rods won't hurt


Perfectly well said sir, thank you for your support


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Perfectly well said sir, thank you for your support


in tennesee you can spider rig as many as you want for crappie but the limet on fish stays the same!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Honest question:

For anyone that is in favor of 3 rod rule, would you be open to a reduction of the daily bag limit to 2 fish per day and 1 fish per day during the spawning season?

If you are, then I'm open to listening to the rule change proposal. If not, then I oppose 100% and will organize other conservation groups against this effort. 

I'm so tired of hearing about sportsmen that want more, more, more. I want more. I need more. How's about we build up the population with a little conservation then there will be plenty for all. 

Everyone knows the walleye fishing in Erie today isn't half of what it was in the early 1990's. It's a big problem. Taking more fish irregardless of the absurd TAC isn't going to fix the problem.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> a limet is a limet on fish....as long as there are no casulties of war in the fish dept ( no explosives fastwater)  3 rods won't hurt


At first I had the same mindset. Then Popspastime posted and got me to thinking about the fact that there will obviously be more getting a limit (or taking more fish) per day with three versus two. After all, Isnt increasing rod numbers for the purpose of possibly catching more fish(or closer to the limit) on a daily basis the reason for the proposed change in the first place?
Sooo...since there will be more fish taken, I think it's only fair there should be studies done to insure our fishery can sustain the change. If it would sustain the change, then I'd be for it. If it wouldn't...or even a chance it wouldn't, I'm against it. Maybe those studies have been done...don't know. But if they have been done, they haven't been presented.

...and why no explosives if we are only getting our limit?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

So if you spend money you deserve limits? Whaaaa? And you all in favor are saying it will help catch more fish but won't change numbers taken? If everyone caught/shot their limit every time out there would be no more walleye in erie or deer in Ohio. The system counts on failure and it seems that even though many of you troll, you still strike out once in a while or it takes a little longer than you would like. Come on let's cut the crap and boil this thing down a bit.


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

We haven't seen the fish apocalypse you guys are predicting in pa, and it's been about 10 years since 3 rods was made legal


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

ShenangoEyes said:


> We haven't seen the fish apocalypse you guys are predicting in pa, and it's been about 10 years.


Oh and they have the fish and angler density in pa we have here many times of year? Apples and oranges my man


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Respectfully All I'm asking is for angler support to take a proposal to the Ohio DNR. If enough fishermen want it, than it will go to the ODNR where our PROFESSIONAL Fishery Managers will make a decision.


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Summers are pretty packed in the trenches east of Conneaut during the summer months. Not to mention those eyes we catch are mostly Ohio migratory fish. the perch packs off the point and walnut are very comparable to the packs off of Connie and bula. Sure you guys have the majority of the lake, but to suggest that lake Erie in Ohio is so vastly different from lake Erie in PA is silly, until you get past presque isle and the eastern basin begins. It seems like the big argument is that most feel it's OK on Erie, but not the inland lakes. If u wanna talk inland lakes, then i'd have to say pa gets just as much pressure on the inland lakes as Ohio, and there's no fish apocalypse there either.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Hate to argue, but 3 rods in PA water went into effect only a couple years ago...not 10.

We fish out of Conny quite a bit, seems since PA went to 3 rods the boat traffic has increased on the East side of the state line.

We don't always run 3 rods each...usually just still do 2 each unless things are really slow on the bite, then it is 3 rods just to have a bigger variety of baits in the water.

3 rods in Ohio would be nice, but only from the standpoint of not having to pull the extra rod when crossing the state line on a troll!


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

erie mako said:


> Hate to argue, but 3 rods in PA water went into effect only a couple years ago...not 10.
> 
> We fish out of Conny quite a bit, seems since PA went to 3 rods the boat traffic has increased on the East side of the state line.
> 
> ...


Actually, we're both wrong, it was made legal in 2012. I always have a 3rd out, I like it to mix up presentations, dipseys/boards on the outsides, riggers and leadcore down the middle. I will say this, I prefer how Ohio handles fishing regulations over my own state, where the stocked trout is king.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just tuned into this, and Im sorry if its been posted before, not reading through 6 pages. I could be for 3 rods/man if it excluded Charters and other professional tournaments.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Respectfully All I'm asking is for angler support to take a proposal to the Ohio DNR. If enough fishermen want it, than it will go to the ODNR where our PROFESSIONAL Fishery Managers will make a decision.


Respectfully, I'm asking anglers to oppose it.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Respectfully All I'm asking is for angler support to take a proposal to the Ohio DNR. If enough fishermen want it, than it will go to the ODNR where our PROFESSIONAL Fishery Managers will make a decision.


Lol so everyone who disagrees is untrained? I am a "professional" went to school for fisheries and wildlife. You don't have to be a rocket surgeon to show the issues with more rods on erie. This is a public forum yea you have a one sided agenda no you can't keep others from expressing their thoughts.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

ShenangoEyes said:


> We haven't seen the fish apocalypse you guys are predicting in pa, and it's been about 10 years since 3 rods was made legal





jray said:


> Oh and they have the fish and angler density in pa we have here many times of year? Apples and oranges my man


right on there jray ... what's Pa got, about 25 miles of shore line? There's 2-3 times that much just around Catawba ... much different fishing pressure in Ohio


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

2 Rods 4 or 6 fish limit daily. 3 Rods 4 or 6 fish limit daily. I do not see where the limit is affected. So I'm all for it. No I'm not professional, But not hard too see the limit is not changed with the extra Rod.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

So you don't want to fish for them, you want to dredge for them?.. got it.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Why do you kayak dudes keep bringing lake Erie up all the time, you don't have a clue about the population or how to fish it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> At first I had the same mindset. Then Popspastime posted and got me to thinking about the fact that there will obviously be more getting a limit (or taking more fish) per day with three versus two. After all, Isnt increasing rod numbers for the purpose of possibly catching more fish(or closer to the limit) on a daily basis the reason for the proposed change in the first place?
> Sooo...since there will be more fish taken, I think it's only fair there should be studies done to insure our fishery can sustain the change. If it would sustain the change, then I'd be for it. If it wouldn't...or even a chance it wouldn't, I'm against it. Maybe those studies have been done...don't know. But if they have been done, they haven't been presented.
> 
> ...and why no explosives if we are only getting our limit?


colatrial damage Stacy......The guys who cant get a limit with 2 rods won;t with 3 either


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Going out on a limb here...
Going to 3 rods could be looked at as a "safety" bonus...
The extra rod let's you get your limit quicker so you're off the water quicker so there's reduced chance of problems on the water!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

rockytop said:


> Why do you kayak dudes keep bringing lake Erie up all the time, you don't have a clue about the population or how to fish it.


really??? i think most do....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ive seen it over and over in the Erie forums... limits caught yet they continue to fish. What's the mortality rate on fish dragged for 5 or 10 minutes and then released?


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

get some kind of petition sign up sheet on here so those in favor can sign it...and thanks for doing it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> colatrial damage Stacy......The guys who cant get a limit with 2 rods won;t with 3 either


So I say lets even the field for those that can't get a limit with two rods(like myself) and let them start using explosives. Especially since I got a few extra pounds I need to get rid of.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

fisherman 2 said:


> get some kind of petition sign up sheet on here so those in favor can sign it...and thanks for doing it


..and let's get one for those opposed. 
Opposed at least until someone can come up with a study of what the results would be of making the change. 
Once again...its common sense that if the change wasn't being suggested cause people wanted the chances of catching a faster limit of fish or more fish on a slow day, there wouldn't be the request to make the change. 
IMO, if the OP would have researched the topic a bit more and maybe talked to those responsible for Ohios fisheries and got their input that our fisheries could sustain such a change, then came here approaching the change with those verified statements, there may still be some opposed but there would be some that would be more likely to agree with the change.
Coming here with a carte Blanche change with no support as to the effects on our fisheries isnt the way to get it done.


----------



## redfish1 (Aug 27, 2011)

ohio dosnt even meet there quoto of wallys like Canada who nets them hard !!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

All Thumbs said:


> it was very surprising that it was some of the ogf "staff members" that was poking the bear with his comments - i would totally support this change but it would have to be for the whole state, not just lake erie


Are you referring to me? I only stated my opinion as was asked. No bear poking.

I reopened this thread for discussion on Sunday and then today called Shake from my out of state travel to get it opened again when I saw that it was closed again for some reason unknown to me.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

2 rods is plenty it's a sport not a slaughter. If you can't get you limit with 2 rods, 20 more won't make a difference. Most of you guys out there can't keep 2 rods fishing and control the boat. The charters will be pulling 24 lines spread out over a 1/2 mile. It's already a cluster out there with the clueless trolling in all directions now let's add more lines. Nope, no way, I'm against it 100%.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

If you're on fish especially erie perch bite, you don't have enough arms. If fish arent biting it don't matter. If they are biting and you're trolling, all it does is get you off the lake faster. Why go home sooner and get back to reality?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Taking guys out this weekend for free on lake Erie, I know where the biggest school of the biggest walleyes are. You have to use your bare hands to catch them though because a rod and reel is cheating.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank You so much I appreciate your support, And your input, Please Share this post everywhere and tag #ODNR. #ohiodivisionofwildlife


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

miked913 said:


> Taking guys out this weekend for free on lake Erie, I know where the biggest school of the biggest walleyes are. You have to use your bare hands to catch them though because a rod and reel is cheating.


Scuba Dive and spear lol


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

As long as you only have 1 that would be acceptable.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Two rods are plenty . One for each hand ! Lol


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

You can use 2 ice jigging rods and 6 tipups in the Ohio correct but can only troll with 2 rods? Or is that only in some areas of Ohio? 
I'm an outta state guy so I'm not a 100% on every fishing rule


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

lol right


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

You can run 50 bank lines too just as long as you don't have more than 2 rods, or you could run 3 trot lines with 50 hooks on each one so careful you don't have more than 150 hooks in the water at once! But you know make darn sure you only have 2 rods!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Scuba Dive and spear lol


Now, now.... I thought you wanted this thread to stay on track. The last six post is a sure way to once again derail this thread. Then when it gets derailed again, there goes the discussion and most likely the closing of the thread.
Respectfully, if ya want it...give it.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I would like to run 3...then I wouldn't have to take the 3rd non paying friend along to run 6 boards.....change is good...


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I like the thought of running three rods per person but that means I'll have to buy more gear I guess 2 it is


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Now, now.... *I thought you wanted this thread to stay on track.* The last six post is a sure way to once again derail this thread


That's what I was thinking. Nothing meaningful being added just a bunch of noise.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> That's what I was thinking. Nothing meaningful being added just a bunch of noise.


You mean like those?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

3 rods why not, using less gas and time to drink more beer!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

miked913,

This initiative is facing a steep climb to being approved, this has been attempted many times before.

For any change proposal to gain acceptance it will require a concerted consistent positive message to have any hope at all of success.

Your posts throughout this thread, including one that had to be removed, are not helping the cause. If your displayed attitude towards anyone that doesn't agree with your position is indicative of the the attitudes of others trying to move this forward with the ODNR this proposal will be DOA


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

miked913 said:


> You mean like those?


yes this one is included, it's not adding anything either.
Like someone else brought up, you can run & rerun this thread 100 times over and nothing is going to happen. We can all get on here and complain, call each other names and make some stupid remarks but it will be just like the last 4 or 5 of these threads it's going no where.
If you guys really want it to happen why not use the thread to try to get something done about it.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

mkalink said:


> 2 rods is plenty it's a sport not a slaughter. If you can't get you limit with 2 rods, 20 more won't make a difference. Most of you guys out there can't keep 2 rods fishing and control the boat. The charters will be pulling 24 lines spread out over a 1/2 mile. It's already a cluster out there with the clueless trolling in all directions now let's add more lines. Nope, no way, I'm against it 100%.


If 20 more won't make a difference why are you against it?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Just my opinion, nothing more, but I oppose it for the same reason I do not favor deer drives. It is a disappropriate utilization of the resource. Limits are set with the realization that limits will not be achieved every fishing trip. if they were the limits would require reduction.
> 
> To me it also begs the question, does anyone really need 3 rods to catch walleye on lake Erie? Lake Erie is a tremendous fishery and makes very average fishermen look like experts today with them only using two rods. Does someone really need 3 rods or just want 3 rods to make it even easier for them?
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true kayak fisherman!!  Just kidding Tim......kinda. 

I hear what you are saying with the fishing and deer drives and don't necessarily disagree but as you said, that is your opinion. It is valid and applicable to you and your goals for fishing Lake Erie and/or hunting but certainly not for everyone. There are plenty of equally valid arguments that also apply to folks who's goals, time availability, etc. are completely different than yours and they would like to have the extra rod option in their box. 

Somebody mentioned how this is like the age old gun arguments and to a certain extent it is. Same with partisan politics. Human nature is to try to convince the other side they are wrong and you are right. Seems most times we lose sight of the fact that the changes we seek are not requirements, just options. I think this 3 rod subject is one that is very similar because what it will do is make Ohio's rules consistent with the adjacent states they share the lake with as well as the rest of the Great Lakes. I don't think anybody wants to make it a requirement to run 3 rods per person. They simply want that option for if and when the situation calls for it. 

I've seen and heard guys talk about how a charter boat could run 21 rods legally. Very true but not practical at all. I'm sure if the bite is slow enough somebody will try it but it is highly unlikely the spreads will grow much if at all. Messes occur enough now with 12 to 14 rods out. 

Tournament and small boat mom and pop anglers stand to benefit from a rule change the most. Most, if not all tourneys have a limit of 2 rods during competition but an extra rod during pre-fishing is worth it's weight in gold for sorting out a winning program. Same goes for the weekend warriors who spend time and money to travel to the lake and have to start from scratch to find fish and put a program together before their weekend is over. Time is precious due to travel, work schedules, or weather so that extra rod is a huge tool for them also.

That leaves the science. I would like to see what biologists have to say about the potential impact on the fishery itself. If the science doesn't support adding an extra rod option then we have a good reason to oppose it. If not, it is all about opinions and personal goals.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Please quit putting a price tag on the fishing as to what it costs, it doesn't hold water and is a weak argument. Pulling a 30k boat with a 40k truck doesn't show being tapped out going fishing. 
Now lets look at that charter boat operator again with 6 people on board and you tell me what you think about the 2 rods already in place. Being the operator I can legally set 14 rods to fish including 2 for me. The key word is "I" .. "I" am doing the fishing for those other 6 people in my boat with "my" equipment, do you agree so far? Line goes off... "I" run to grab the rod and clear other lines, (the fish is on) that "I" caught, those 6 other guys are getting ready to come into play now... ready? I hand the rod off that "I" set and let my customer real it in, now you tell me.. who really caught that fish? I did it for 35+ years and "I" know the answer. This whole deal is just another selfish way to try and manipulate the fishery for ones benefit and nothing more. 2 rods are more then enough when your dredging for fish especially when 1 person is doing all the fishing.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Burkcarp1 said:


> If 20 more won't make a difference why are you against it?


I used that scenario, because the people that always bring up
this topic are the ones that believe more rods will help them catch fish. In reality, a bad fisherman with 100 rods in the water still won't catch fish. I have limited out on perch and walleye, using the same rod and reel to catch all 36 fish. If you can't get your fish using 2 rods, probably should find a new hobby. It's called fishing and not catching for a reason. This is purely my opinion, drawn directly from my observations.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MageeEast said:


> Spoken like a true kayak fisherman!!  Just kidding Tim......kinda.
> 
> I hear what you are saying with the fishing and deer drives and don't necessarily disagree but as you said, that is your opinion. It is valid and applicable to you and your goals for fishing Lake Erie and/or hunting but certainly not for everyone. There are plenty of equally valid arguments that also apply to folks who's goals, time availability, etc. are completely different than yours and they would like to have the extra rod option in their box.
> 
> ...




Really like the last paragraph of this post.

I agree whole heartedly with Popspastime that $ or our personal hardships to fish or hunt should never trump what's best for conservation.
If I were to rearrange the above post quoted post in order of importance to the issue, the last paragraph would certainly be at the beginning of the post.

*OP's post #103:
It would be for the whole state. (which, respectfully makes the title of this thread a bit misleading)*

And since the OP is talking about this change as a statewide change and not inclusive to Erie, that broadens the scope of things quit a bit when it comes to whether our state fishery and all fish species can handle the change. Again, while there are some that may argue or debate the 'reason' for the change, it's obvious the reason for the change is the chance to catch fish faster or a better chance of catching a limit or closer to a limit. However that is diced up, there will be more fish of every species caught.
Can our statewide fishery of all species support that?
If so, where's the documentation to support that it will?


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Popspastime

How do you know all those who are in favor of 3 rods are pulling a 30k boat with a 40k truck. I see a lot of old beater pick up trucks pulling 25 to 30 year old boats to go fishing on lake Erie. Have also seen the same at some of the other inland lakes as well. Are you suggesting that if a person is not financially stable enough to afford a 30K boat and a 40K truck that they should not have a voice in the regulations we all abide by or maybe not fish at all. Lets not make this change to a 3 rod rule option into a *haves* and *haves not* thread.

"Dredging for fish" now that is an interesting term, especially since you stated "I did it for 35+ years and "I" know the answer. This whole deal is just another to try and manipulate the fishery for ones benefit and nothing more."

Isn't running a charter boat the way you described it manipulating the fishery for your benefit and monetary gain? It seems that for 35+ years you had no problem with the selfish way of dredging for fish to enrich yourself!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

This thread is hilarious reading the pros and cons.....if I have 3 or more fisherman on my boat I pull 6 boards...no more no less....and I have better success at pulling 6 vs 4.....even though it's usually only 2 rods that seem to produce fish...I'm not arguing what's best or worse.... the OP asked are opinions and I gave mine....


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

wakina,, here we go,
I don't really know how you construe where I said have's and have not's? I said anyone who pulls 30K boat with a 40K outfit shouldn't complain about the cost, did you see it a different way,, seems you did. Now.. I fished when it was all casting and very little trolling, even the tournaments were all drift fishing but, being it was my "Livelihood" (called a job) like you have to feed a family, I had to go with what worked to put fish in the boat like everyone else. I was within my legal limits to do exactly that, and that's all you need to be concerned about. Did I think it was sportsman like?,, NO., but I followed suit to support my family much like you do daily for monetary reasons. Not 1 person was holding a pole until it was time to wind them in. You call that fishing? I find it no different then sitting in a tree-stand with 2 youths and shooting their deer and all they do is tag it, same thing.

I'm done with this subject, it will never see the light of day.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

backfar said:


> This thread is hilarious reading the pros and cons.....if I have 3 or more fisherman on my boat I pull 6 boards...no more no less....and I have better success at pulling 6 vs 4.....even though it's usually only 2 rods that seem to produce fish...I'm not arguing what's best or worse.... the OP asked are opinions and I gave mine....


People will ask for opinions. The reality many times is they only want to here the opinions of those that follow their agenda. Next come the insults.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

wakina said:


> Popspastime
> 
> How do you know all those who are in favor of 3 rods are pulling a 30k boat with a 40k truck. I see a lot of old beater pick up trucks pulling 25 to 30 year old boats to go fishing on lake Erie. Have also seen the same at some of the other inland lakes as well. Are you suggesting that if a person is not financially stable enough to afford a 30K boat and a 40K truck that they should not have a voice in the regulations we all abide by or maybe not fish at all. Lets not make this change to a 3 rod rule option into a *haves* and *haves not* thread.
> 
> ...


Wakina I was thinking the same thing.....

There are as many reasons that motivate people to fish as there are people doing it. Trolling, casting, trot lining, noodling, fly fishing, bank lines, archery....you name it. Regardless of their favorite technique each person has limits on their time and opportunities to enjoy it. Whether you get 5 or 50 days a year to go, everybody wants to catch fish! Anyone who gets skunked but say it was a great trip because they got to spend the day on the lake isn't being 100% truthful. Even the guys casting one rod from a kayak or float tube want to feel bites. 

On Lake Erie I'd say majority of people fishing for walleyes and perch want to take fish home to enjoy on their table. I'd guess a large number of those people want to get their legal limits. 

My point is nobody is right or wrong whether they are "dredging" or casting a barbless mayfly harness if they are doing it legally and not keeping more than their daily limit.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

OK...Gentleman let's not let this get into a discussion about right/wrong, and who does or who doesn't etc. All I'm asking is for angler support to take a proposal to the Ohio DNR. If enough Fishermen want it, then it will go to the ODNR and the PROFESSIONAL Fishery managers will make a decision. A very simple Answer of **Agree or Disagree** will suffice. Not a book of opinion. At the end of the day Dignity and Respect for your fellow fishermen should prevail. Thank You


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Enforcement will likely have more input on this issue than the biologists. I'd like to see it move forward and explore the science and law rationale on both sides.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I would be in favor of 3 rods as I believe most the time the majority of people wouldn't use that many . When I ice fish I can use 6 tip ups and 2 rods, and when I am out on the boat I can use 2 rods and 6 jug lines (more on lakes larger than 700 acres). Now do I do this? The answer is no, sometimes I might use 2 tip ups or a couple jugs and in the 12 years I have been back in Ohio I have never seen anyone else use the max allowed. I have lived in states where 3 rods or more are allowed and rarely seen anyone use more than 2 or 3. So I don't feel that this would have a significant effect on our fisheries.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> I would be in favor of 3 rods as I believe most the time the majority of people wouldn't use that many . When I ice fish I can use 6 tip ups and 2 rods, and when I am out on the boat I can use 2 rods and 6 jug lines (more on lakes larger than 700 acres). Now do I do this? The answer is no, sometimes I might use 2 tip ups or a couple jugs and in the 12 years I have been back in Ohio I have never seen anyone else use the max allowed. I have lived in states where 3 rods or more are allowed and rarely seen anyone use more than 2 or 3. So I don't feel that this would have a significant effect on our fisheries.


Good point thank you


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> ... All I'm asking is for angler support to take a proposal to the Ohio DNR. If enough Fishermen want it, then it will go to the ODNR and the PROFESSIONAL Fishery managers will make a decision.


You will not receive any where near the numbers necessary if you are relying solely on this forum.
And that has been the problem all along, thinking the State would be moved by the opinions of a few on an internet forum. That's why I asked early on what are you doing about the issue outside of polling an internet forum. You never did answer that as far as I can see.

You need a grass roots effort, a coordinated effort with boots on the ground as they say in politics. Visiting fishing and conservation clubs drumming up support. Attending ODNR open houses etc. etc. At the end of the day, statewide there currently isn't a swarm of people getting all exercised over this issue. And that is what you need... swarms of people hounding State officials as if nothing else matters.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Searching this subject on OGF, I find threads going back 11 years. 11 YEARS!
For 11 years people have commented on the three rod (at one time a Charter Captain group was proposing 4!) limit and NOTHING has happened. Go figure.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

cuz dragin aint fishin...lol


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

When the consideration of banning the commercial fishing industry(especially the gill nets) was in the works. There were petitions in all of the area bait stores that were favorable to a law that would eliminate the gill netters. Here is a thought. Get the Petitions drawn up for the 3 rod rule and then distribute them statewide to the bait stores that are in agreement with the proposed change.


----------



## redfish1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree with the 3 rod rule !!!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok I'll take a shot at some deductive reasoning. 30 some odd years ago people drifted with erie dearies and caught limits of walleye. The limit was even 10 for some time. "Recentlyish" people started trolling because some enjoyed it and many see it as the only way to catch limits especially certain times of the year. Even more recently new lures, better technology, gps, autopilot etc are being utilized. This is not trolling vs casting argument. This is when are the we going to push the fishery too hard. I realize Lake Erie trends up and down, I realize water quality and forage base have a lot to do with it. But, it certainly takes a lot more to box a limit now than it did. Now we need another rod. What's next? Also it used to be people learned and worked for years before they could put limits up on erie. Yes many now have tremendous skills but many troll for gps numbers and leads load the boat up and whack em. What is next? Oh and yes I apologize to those burning hundreds of dollars of gas, hundreds of dollars of crank baits, and thousands in trolling gear fishing for sustenance lol.


----------



## redfish1 (Aug 27, 2011)

ohio dosnt even catch there allowable take like Canada !!!


----------



## redfish1 (Aug 27, 2011)

1 more rod veres a gill net


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

there has been "some" support indicated on this forum. there are a bunch of catfish and carp forums that would generate alot more support than this forum. contact those groups as well as their tournament directors. let us know when the odnr is holding open houses. just some suggestions to move this along.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Respectfully OPPOSED


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

All Thumbs said:


> there has been "some" support indicated on this forum. there are a bunch of catfish and carp forums that would generate alot more support than this forum. contact those groups as well as their tournament directors. let us know when the odnr is holding open houses. just some suggestions to move this along.


There is open house this Saturday 3/4 at each district office from noon til 3.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

ErieRider said:


> Respectfully OPPOSED


Thank You for being so respectful


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Thank You for being so respectful


I really appreciate your opinion


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Opposed


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was over on the crappie site looking at the Ky board and came across at thread from the area biologist. To the guys who don't think a pole limit will make a difference I'm showing one of his posts when he mentioned using a reduced pole limit as a tool to reduce over harvesting of a resource. It's pretty much in line with the reasoning of the guys in opposition to an increase.
I also added a link to the entire thread for those who are interested.

"I mostly agree with you. There is no doubt that anglers using more poles will have better catch rates, and likely their harvest rates will be higher than anglers using one or two poles. The question is, does allowing anglers to use unlimited poles increase harvest to a level that may negatively impact the fishery. One might argue that all anglers, regards of pole numbers, are limited to the same daily creel limit. An angler harvesting their limit in 2 hours with 5 poles is no different than an angler harvesting their limit in 8 hours with 3 poles. Therefore, over-harvest can be avoided by daily creel limits. However, *daily creel limits for crappie are typically not set so every, or most, anglers can go home with one. Spider rigging with multiple poles, and the associated technology of fish finders makes it easier for a higher proportion of anglers to get a limit, increasing exploitation. Additionally, the less time it takes to get a limit also increases the temptation of anglers to "double dip", a regulation very hard to enforce. *

I to am not for making more regulations just to avoid enforcing the ones we already have. I agree we need more officers on the water, however believe it or not, the Dept. is struggling to get good candidates that will complete the required training. The current academy started with 24 and I believe is down to 11, because several dropped out. However, be aware....the man that Marshall County will be getting, he is in the academy right now, will be a good one.

Please don't take my previous post as one to set the stage for pole limits. I was trying to inform anglers that we are keeping a close eye on the management of our crappie fishery. 

I was asked by a local sportsmen club (well the request actually went to our commissioner and then down to me) to consider a pole limit because the group suspected there is an overharvest problem. Which, is something I already keep up with. If overharvest.. let me repeat that, if overharvest was to become a concern, pole limits might be better accepted by crappie anglers better than a further reduction in creel limit from 20 down to 15 or even 10. It has been shown that poles limits could be used as an additional tool to reduce harvest where the fishery is heavily influenced by anglers using numerous poles (Mississippi has studied this on their great crappie lakes, and hence they have pole limits). Additionally, a pole limit might be best where a reduction in creel limit alone might require the limit to be reduced to a level that is unacceptable to most crappie anglers. In their study, they compared the reduction in harvest from a pole limit to that of a daily creel limit. They found that implementing a 5 pole limit would be similar to reducing the daily creel limit from 30 to 20 at Sardis Lake. Furthermore, a 3 pole limit would result in a reduced harvest similar to a creel reduction to 10 fish daily."

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/kentucky/348561-crappie-biology-kentucky-barkley-lakes/


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I read that yesterday as well, very good info but those double dippers are usually locals that keep under sized fish and don't abide by the rules.  If I see anyone at our campground up Erie I will report whom ever violates over harvesting or keeping fish under the 15" mark.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

The more i think about this the more i am against it. Sure running three rods per person would be nice some of the time but it really isn't necessary. 

I dont want to see charter boats running 24 rod spreads, I hear enough yelling on the radio for people to "get out of the way because i cant turn with my big board spread" This will only get worse with more lines allowed. 

Were also going to have a ton of small fish in the system this year. There were days last year where i caught 30-50 fish in a matter of a few hours with at least 75% of those fish being shorts. Those little fish dont move a planer board very much, i drug plenty around without knowing it with only 2 rods per person and paying close attention. i wonder how many extras would get pulled around with an extra rod out?


We can mark fish at 30+ Mph, we have state of the art GPS systems, we have auto pilots, depth probes, 100s if not 1000s if lures. I dont really think we need an extra rod.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone will take their own position on this subject.

A question for some that have stated that adding a rod will not increase the catch. This is not questioning if increased catch is a good or bad thing, that is a totally different question, rather about a statement that I have read numerous times.

If adding one rod will not increase the catch would the same logic apply that by reducing by one rod would not decrease the catch?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Everyone will take their own position on this subject.
> 
> A question for some that have stated that adding a rod will not increase the catch. This is not questioning if increased catch is a good or bad thing, that is a totally different question, rather about a statement that I have read numerous times.
> 
> If adding one rod will not increase the catch would the same logic apply that by reducing by one rod would not decrease the catch?



Adding one rod per person will certainly increase the catch, I don't understand how anyone could think otherwise. Taking a rod away in most cases would decrease the catch but there would still be people that catch their limit with only one rod.

Think deer hunting... if we took the corn piles away there would be a heck of a lot of hunters that dont fill their tags but there would still be some who kill their deer year in and year out


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This seems to have been a fairly constructive debate. I suppose the thread probably needed some moderation, but for the most part I do think it's been civil. Plus, some may have even changed their stance on this.

Not everyone picks a side of an issue, draws a line in the sand and refuses to cross it. Some may, but not all. That's why discussions like these where everyone is able to share their ideas can be quite beneficial and helpful.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lundy said:


> Everyone will take their own position on this subject.
> 
> A question for some that have stated that adding a rod will not increase the catch. This is not questioning if increased catch is a good or bad thing, that is a totally different question, rather about a statement that I have read numerous times.
> 
> If adding one rod will not increase the catch would the same logic apply that by reducing by one rod would not decrease the catch?


...and would like to add to this question that if the purpose for the added change IS NOT to increase the chance of having an increased catch, what is the reasoning behind the proposed change?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

The idea of catching MORE fish is exactly why I'm all for a 3 rod rule..I'm not gonna try to hide that fact...I get up to the big pond 1 or 2 times a month if I'm lucky....the faster I can figure out a program the more chances I have at getting a limit of fish


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you for the straight-forward, honest answer backfar. I'm sure you're not in the minority in feeling this way.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My fishing is not for a limit.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Fair enough


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> OK...Gentleman let's not let this get into a discussion about right/wrong, and who does or who doesn't etc. All I'm asking is for angler support to take a proposal to the Ohio DNR. If enough Fishermen want it, then it will go to the ODNR and the PROFESSIONAL Fishery managers will make a decision. A very simple Answer of **Agree or Disagree** will suffice. Not a book of opinion. At the end of the day Dignity and Respect for your fellow fishermen should prevail. Thank You


Opposed


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

According to the ODNR the (main) reason 3 rods are discouraged is because our (Ohio) lakes (inland) are not large enough. I've already researched this.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm all for it!


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

mosquitopat said:


> According to the ODNR the (main) reason 3 rods are discouraged is because our (Ohio) lakes are not large enough. I've already researched this.


I got a different answer when I researched this there are many states that border our lake that have 3 Rod limits MI,PA,& NY


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> I got a different answer when I researched this there are many states that border our lake that have 3 Rod limits MI,PA,& NY


You have tunnel vision my friend as several here do... Lake Erie isn't the only resource.

I have asked you twice and you have yet to answer... WHAT HAVE YOU DONE outside the forum to further this proposal? Did you even go to an open house today?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

KaGee said:


> You have tunnel vision my friend as several here do... Lake Erie isn't the only resource.
> 
> I have asked you twice and you have yet to answer... WHAT HAVE YOU DONE outside the forum to further this proposal? Did you even go to an open house today?


Which begs this question again:
↑

*OP's post #103:
It would be for the whole state. (which, respectfully makes the title of this thread a bit misleading)*

And since the OP is talking about this change as a statewide change and not exclusive to Erie, that broadens the scope of things quit a bit when it comes to whether our total state fishery as a whole and all fish species can handle the change. Again, while there are some that may argue or debate the 'reason' for the change, it's obvious the reason for the change is the chance to catch fish faster or a better chance of catching a limit or closer to a limit. However that is diced up, there will be more fish of every species caught.
_*Can our statewide fishery of all species support that?
If so, where's the documentation to support that it will*_?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

KaGee said:


> You have tunnel vision my friend as several here do... Lake Erie isn't the only resource.
> 
> I have asked you twice and you have yet to answer... WHAT HAVE YOU DONE outside the forum to further this proposal? Did you even go to an open house today?


Im going to guess that he was not in attendance as this question has constantly been ignored


----------



## hutch (Apr 29, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Just my opinion, nothing more, but I oppose it for the same reason I do not favor deer drives. It is a disappropriate utilization of the resource. Limits are set with the realization that limits will not be achieved every fishing trip. if they were the limits would require reduction.
> 
> To me it also begs the question, does anyone really need 3 rods to catch walleye on lake Erie? Lake Erie is a tremendous fishery and makes very average fishermen look like experts today with them only using two rods. Does someone really need 3 rods or just want 3 rods to make it even easier for them?
> 
> ...


I really do need to fish 3 rods on Erie to catch walleye, so I guess that makes me not as good as you. If you agree to give me any answers about where and how to catch fish that day and it works out then I would agree to 2 rods, but until you can do that some of us could use the extra rod.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hutch said:


> I really do need to fish 3 rods on Erie to catch walleye, so I guess that makes me not as good as you. If you agree to give me any answers about where and how to catch fish that day and it works out then I would agree to 2 rods, but until you can do that some of us could use the extra rod.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Well what about those that catch even less than you do with two?
> ...


----------



## hutch (Apr 29, 2010)

sure


----------



## hutch (Apr 29, 2010)

I also think that fishing on Erie or on tributaries should be closed during spawning months. Imagine the fishing on Erie if they did that. No reason to take all the females out this time of the year. Yes, I have fished for them, but won't keep any females this time of year.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hutch said:


> sure


So lets just make it an unlimited pole law. Fish with as many as you like till you get your limit everyday. And remember, this proposed law is not only for Erie. It's for the whole state.
Yes...our fishery can stand every bit of that philosophy.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

hutch said:


> I also think that fishing on Erie or on tributaries should be closed during spawning months. Imagine the fishing on Erie if they did that. No reason to take all the females out this time of the year. Yes, I have fished for them, but won't keep any females this time of year.


Do you mean close the spawning season like this lake has been closed for years and with slot limits to boot. It worked out fine there didn't it.

http://www.scout.com/outdoors/wired2fish/story/1756403-mille-lacs-walleye-to-be-catch-and-release


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Delete


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Once again.... the topic is 3 ROD LIMIT! Closed seasons or slot limits are a totally different topic.
Start your own thread please.

I was hoping this topic would whither and go away.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Where's the fun in that ? Did you hear about all the Asian carp in erie tho ??


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

3 rods per person could easily affect the fish population in Erie. On a hot bite it could allow a charter boat to limit quickly and be able to make two or three trips in a day depending how much running is involved. That would allow that boats limit go from 42 with a 6 man and captain crew to a limit of 78 with 2 trips with 6 anglers aboard. Add an other trip to make it 3 trips for a hot bite in close and the total limit jumps up to 114 caught on that captains boat in one long day. The sooner a charter can limit out the better the odds of making additional trips with additional anglers and taking additional limits. I won't be on one of those charters so it really doesn't matter to me, just saying it could have a negative impact on the fishery.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> OK...Gentleman let's not let this get into a discussion about right/wrong, and who does or who doesn't etc. All I'm asking is for angler support to take a proposal to the Ohio DNR. If enough Fishermen want it, then it will go to the ODNR and the PROFESSIONAL Fishery managers will make a decision. A very simple Answer of **Agree or Disagree** will suffice. Not a book of opinion. At the end of the day Dignity and Respect for your fellow fishermen should prevail. Thank You


Support increase to 3 rods/person.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Tomb, there is nothing to support. Just a bunch of blauviating on a forum.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Gravity is a good thing when used to it's advantage. This is going down hill with the same arguments again.
Three rod's and two arm's the math just doesn't work.

Spring is only a few days away.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Three rod's and two arm's the math just doesn't work.


those boys in all the states around us must be octopi or had advance math classes


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

All Thumbs said:


> those boys in all the states around us must be octopi or had advance math classes


Ever hear of trolling and rod holders?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Tomb, there is nothing to support. Just a bunch of blauviating on a forum.


Not 100% accurate KaGee. The OP started this thread on suggestion from whomever he spoke to at the ODNR. The OP can shed more light here on what they told him.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm absolutely correct... OP has been asked multiple times to share what he's doing so that everyone can support his efforts... he has yet to respond to that request. 

Apparently nobody attended any of the open houses to voice their opinion. (If they did, they didn't report back) 

Any reasonable person can therefore deduce that there is no serious move in process. If this is such a big deal, get off your arses and get working. Posting on an internet forum will not bring about the change you are seeking.

With all of the shows that took place so far this year, a perfect opportunity to gin up support has been missed.

BTW, I am neutral... 2 rods or three makes no difference to me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

tomb said:


> Not 100% accurate KaGee. The OP started this thread on suggestion from whomever he spoke to at the ODNR. The OP can shed more light here on what they told him.


Have asked repeatedly throughout this thread for some kind of study or documented proof from ODNR, biologist etc. either supporting or not supporting this change. To date, nothing has been given except the fact that some people want it. 
Which again, IMO is great...if studies have been done that this states fishery(not just Erie) as a whole will support the change.


----------

